# How often do you guys smoke?



## YourNoob (Jan 19, 2010)

Just wondering, 

How often do you guys smoke?

I usually 2-3 bowls a day, everyday.


----------



## Steel Talon (Mar 2, 2010)

A bowl every 2- 3 days


----------



## RHNewfie (Mar 21, 2007)

Not as much as I would like! Maybe a couple of bowls a week right now up to a bowl or 2 a day...


----------



## Miacova (Apr 17, 2010)

it's about 5 bowls a days for me.. unemployed ATM and have way to much time on my hands.


----------



## owaindav (Mar 7, 2010)

Since I still smoke cigs as well, I only smoke 1 bowl a day. If I can cut out the cigs for nic, I'd smoke a pipe all day long.


----------



## SmoknTaz (Jun 18, 2008)

About a bowl a day ATM.


----------



## DSturg369 (Apr 6, 2008)

I smoke a pipe every day, aside from the days that health matters dictate otherwise... Usually 5 or 6 bowls per day, sometimes more but rarely less.


----------



## Seekeroftruth (Jan 28, 2010)

2-4 bowls a day for me


----------



## drastic_quench (Sep 12, 2008)

Maybe two a week unless I'm on a trip or vacation - then it's closer to daily. I'm an outside smoker owing to renting, but when I'm set up with my own place I can easily see a pipe a day.


----------



## Uelrindru (Mar 16, 2010)

I smoke a bowl or two a day currently, I smoke more when it's warmer and ironically less when I'm on vacation.


----------



## john.s (Jan 6, 2009)

Depends. Sometimes, work just doesn't allow me enough time to smoke a bowl. When my workload is reasonable, maybe a bowl a day on weekdays, and up to three or four per day on weekends.


----------



## cactusboy33 (Sep 25, 2009)

Normally around one to two bowls a day but then I can go for periods of not wanting or feeling like having one. 

Its a very random affair. Although I do like having a afternoon pipe on Saturdays.


----------



## paracite (Jan 8, 2010)

Thanks (not really) to the girlfriend, I am permitted only once a week. Sometimes I sneak a smoke twice a week haha.


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

Normal is three bowls on work days, five to six on days off. Which reminds me; where's my lighter...


----------



## hunter1127 (Jan 11, 2006)

About a bowl a day ; 2-3 on weekends.


----------



## kvv098 (Mar 16, 2010)

I don't understand the value of this information. If I tell you that I smoke 20 times a day, would it make you smoke more? I smoke as frequently as I smoke. And I don't care how often anyone else does.


----------



## WWhermit (Nov 30, 2008)

kvv098 said:


> I don't understand the value of this information. If I tell you that I smoke 20 times a day, would it make you smoke more? I smoke as frequently as I smoke. And I don't care how often anyone else does.


I'm guessing he's just curious. This thread comes up every few months.

I'm at about a pipe a day. 2 a day on weekends, although my weekends don't seem to be giving me enough pipe time lately. Gotta work on that.

WWhermit
ipe:


----------



## Kevin Keith (Jan 24, 2010)

Normally 2 or three bowls a week.


----------



## briarbrian (Jan 27, 2010)

usually I smoke mostly while I work making pipes which is pretty much everyday. LOL So probably about 5-8 bowls a day


----------



## bkeske (Oct 28, 2009)

All the time,. i.e. 'a ton'. ipe:


----------



## Jack Straw (Nov 20, 2008)

Usually once a day, maybe with an off day Mon or Weds, maybe a few extra on the weekend.


----------



## Hermit (Aug 5, 2008)

kvv098 said:


> I don't understand the value of this information. If I tell you that I smoke 20 times a day, would it make you smoke more? I smoke as frequently as I smoke. And I don't care how often anyone else does.


No value...inquiring minds just wanna know. 

(usually between 6 and 9 for me.)


----------



## Brinson (Oct 28, 2007)

My average is prolly a bowl a day but that's misleading. I usually smoke 2-3 bowls every 2-3 days, but usually all on the same day.


----------



## MattBrooklyn (Mar 22, 2010)

2-3 per weekday

4-5 per non-weekday/non-hungover

0-1 per non-weekday/hungover


----------



## RJpuffs (Jan 27, 2008)

Hermit said:


> No value...inquiring minds just wanna know.
> 
> (usually between 6 and 9 for me.)


Is that between 6am and 9pm? Or 6 to 9 bowls? Which would probably work out to the same thing :dunno:

For me, lucky if I can get squeeze one bowl a day, sometimes two. If all the planets align and a comet flies by, maybe three bowls.


----------



## Patrykk (Dec 17, 2009)

At work 3 big pipes, at weekends and on vacation almost no pipe smoking. Ironicaly.


----------



## mb_pipe (Jun 5, 2009)

3-6 a month. But I've had a nasty cold for a while, and I probably had one too soon, and I'm gonna wait a couple weeks again before the next one. It's driving me crazy, even at my pace.


----------



## Dzrtrat (Oct 9, 2006)

I'll play....If I averaged my pipe smoking it would prolly come to 3-4 bowls a day...I average because it varies from day to day in what I'm doing, I may go one day and only get to smoke one pipe or none and then the next to smoke 5-6 bowls...I love the tobacco's I smoke so if it were up to me you would see a pipe in my mouth all the time.


----------



## Gigmaster (Jan 12, 2009)

No reason to get your dander up. Sounds like he was just curious, Seems like an innocent question to me.

I smoke when I feel like it, and when it is appropriate. Due to Tn. law, I can no longer smoke in a restaurant, which is a shame, because a good smoke, with a good cup of coffee is the perfect way to finish up a fantastic culinary experience. But, if they have outside seating, I will often eat there, and have an after-dinner smoke.

When I am out fishing, I will seldom be seen without one of my corn cobs hanging from my mouth. I don't smoke out hunting, because the animals can smell the smoke from a great distance, and will avoid the location.

I work at home mostly, so I can smoke when I want there. I probably smoke 3-5 or more bowls a day, most days. It just depends on how I feel. I smoke more when I am under stress, or depressed, which isn't very often. I usually smoke after I eat, or have coffee, or tea. I like to smoke when I am reading, or watching TV. I have a smoke station, with a large Narghille right next to my huge Easy Chair Recliner, that was purchased just to smoke in.

I don't think there are any set rules about how much you have to smoke. If you feel like it, and it is appropriate, fire it up. If you don't, then let it rest. Your pipes won't leave home, or anything if you let them rest a bit. They'll be there when you're ready.



kvv098 said:


> I don't understand the value of this information. If I tell you that I smoke 20 times a day, would it make you smoke more? I smoke as frequently as I smoke. And I don't care how often anyone else does.


----------



## dmkerr (Oct 27, 2008)

The only time I pretty much always have a bowl is during my lunch hour. Other than that, I'm on God's good humor. Sometimes on weekends, I'm lucky enough to get in 4-5 bowls. Usually it's 1-2 per day and sometimes I get busy and go close to a week with just the lunchtime bowl.

If I had control over my own life, I'd probably smoke 4 bowls per day.


----------



## Nicolas J. Pug (Apr 21, 2009)

I have a blissful hour and a half on workdays between the time I get home and when the wife does, when I feed the pugs and have a bowl. After supper, I have at least one, usually two, more. On most non-working days, I follow the same routine with the addition of a morning bowl with coffee or hot tea. So three or four a day average.

BTW...I like these "making conversation" threads. It isn't all about vital information. Keep 'em coming. It lends to a sense of community (for the most part).


----------



## DubintheDam (Jun 5, 2007)

I thought about this and I'd say my total average is 7 a day, sometimes 5 sometimes 10.


----------



## Jessefive (Oct 21, 2009)

I love it when I get in more that 1 bowl a day. But once all the kids are finally asleep and I have a chance to relax, I'm lucky to have enough time for even one, before I pass out asleep.

So once a day. Final answer


----------



## CWL (Mar 25, 2010)

Three for me.

I purposely picked-up pipe smoking so that I can smoke in the car on the way to and back from work. I have found it to be very relaxing in preparing for and returning from a day at the office. I try to get in another bowl sometime after dinner during my "personal time" while I do some reading.


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

In the spring and summer I avg. about 10 a week. If I could I'd smoke in my sleep.


----------



## paradox (Apr 27, 2010)

Prob'ly 5 or 6 a day, 1-3 hrs slow sipping per bowl.


----------



## beetlebriar (Apr 24, 2010)

I try to smoke as often as I can, about 4-6 bowl a day ipe:


----------



## ExhaustedRooster (Apr 3, 2010)

Being a fairly new smoker after about 3 bowls in a day i get to the point of the tobacco not being enjoyable anymore. it doesn't really taste as good as i know it should. i hope to get to the point where it will taste better after about 6 bowls but we will have to see


----------



## chu2 (Jun 8, 2009)

ExhaustedRooster said:


> Being a fairly new smoker after about 3 bowls in a day i get to the point of the tobacco not being enjoyable anymore. it doesn't really taste as good as i know it should. i hope to get to the point where it will taste better after about 6 bowls but we will have to see


Smoke less and smoke better, my friend. I do about one or two a day tops, with about four or five bowls a week at the most, often times less. For me, that's plenty.

(edit) I forgot to mention that I'm still a noob at pipe smoking, but I have enjoyed cigars for a decent amount of time, and find that the same rule applies.


----------



## ExhaustedRooster (Apr 3, 2010)

Yes I think maybe a bowl or two a day would probably be just about perfect. Some of the tobacco i smoke the taste last a while after the smoke is gone. What a great taste


----------



## volltan (May 8, 2010)

Depending on how my day goes at work about 5-7 on work days.

7-10 on days off. (I know... I smoke too much... but i love my pipes. :banana


----------

